# Social Etiquette?



## caboodles (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm not a breeder but I don't think you're out of line AT ALL!!

I know that if I were in the same situation, I would be doing the same.. after all, you're doing business with them and deserve their time now, and years down the road when you have your poodle! At the same time, maybe there simply isn't much to update you on? But that doesn't mean there should be no contact! A simple, "everything is going GREAT, busy but great!" doesn't take up much time to type up and email out.

I think like a weekly call/email is understandable, so maybe wait until the weekend until you contact them next if you don't hear anything?!


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

If I was purchasing a pup that I was on a waitlist for I would want weekly updates. Dogs change so very much. Did the pup go for a tail dock, how was the first vet visit, when was the first worming, when did the eyes open... When older what is the personality & does the breeder do the temperament test & what scores did the different pups receive, how did first shots, when did dam start to wean, what mush/food is the pup eating... Anyway, If I was in your situation I would want weekly updates, since I believe that is part of the breeders responsibility to keep their clients updated.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, I am a breeder and would not be offended at all by you emailing me for updates. She should be sending them because the pups change so much in the first eight weeks.

I started a business page on Facebook just for this purpose. When people reserve a puppy, I ask if they are active there, and if not, I ask them to join. It saves me having to individually email everyone. As we get close to deciding who is going where, I make sure I do lots of individual photos and videos of each family's pup. I post a gazillion photos and videos nearly daily, and even the folks who are far away say they felt like they were completely involved for the first eight weeks. They are also free to Skype and I will take the computer right into the whelping box so they can hear their squeaks and watch them playing.


----------



## SPoo Luvr (Feb 25, 2013)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Well, I am a breeder and would not be offended at all by you emailing me for updates. She should be sending them because the pups change so much in the first eight weeks.
> 
> I started a business page on Facebook just for this purpose. When people reserve a puppy, I ask if they are active there, and if not, I ask them to join. It saves me having to individually email everyone. As we get close to deciding who is going where, I make sure I do lots of individual photos and videos of each family's pup. I post a gazillion photos and videos nearly daily, and even the folks who are far away say they felt like they were completely involved for the first eight weeks. They are also free to Skype and I will take the computer right into the whelping box so they can hear their squeaks and watch them playing.



^5! Love your response to this post. I also love your reds, BTW! It's YOUR dogs that have made me consider a red for my next spoo (especially that beauty queen, Journey!), but hopefully I won't be in the market for another spoo for quite a few years, since my oldest is only 7 and I think I'm at my spoo limit right now. Keep up the good work!


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

It is certainly within reason to expect updates and communication from your breeder.

I TRY for at least weekly updates when I have a litter. And I answer emails regarding food and grooming and training and all the concerns my future puppy homes have, usually as soon as I receive them.

Best wishes with your pup! Hope your breeder takes the time with you they should!

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

My guess is that the breeders on this forum are more techno savvy than most, and are well aware of the power of digital forms of communication. Those of us who spend a lot of our lives online sometimes forget that we are the exception, not the rule. This is not to say that those who can't be bothered -- or just don't understand -- the digital world are not wonderful breeders. Perhaps they are just too darn busy, or just plain "old school." But I think it's going to become harder and harder for them to do business in our increasingly connected world. Like it or not, marketing matters.


----------



## SPoo Luvr (Feb 25, 2013)

LEUllman said:


> My guess is that the breeders on this forum are more techno savvy than most, and are well aware of the power of digital forms of communication. Those of us who spend a lot of our lives online sometimes forget that we are the exception, not the rule. This is not to say that those who can't be bothered -- or just don't understand -- the digital world are not wonderful breeders. Perhaps they are just too darn busy, or just plain "old school." But I think it's going to become harder and harder for them to do business in our increasingly connected world. Like it or not, marketing matters.



Very good point. I hadn't considered the old school, or non techno saavy. Gives me a bit more understanding of some non-responders.


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Really...


If they have a web page and answer questions and take applications via email, then there would be no justification to the "not techno savy" excuse.

NOW...

If you went to visit and never had any form of electronic communication with your breeder, then you should not expect much other than the occasional phone call for an update.

Thanks for reminding me how much "cooler" my nephew is than I am! :act-up: (He programs my phone and the bluetooth in the car!)

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## crestiespoo (Dec 19, 2012)

When we got our first dog, he was a newborn too... Our breeder lived in the country and was on DIAL UP *Gasp!!* internet (bear in mind this was six years ago)... Still, she sent us weekly updates and pictures of our new baby so we could watch him grow. She was sometimes slow in responding to emails (she was busy, and again, on dial-up) but she ALWAYS replied. I think that because money has changed hands, your new baby is now YOUR new baby, and she should keep you updated JMO. 

BTW, Arreau, I too LOVE your reds...


----------

